# Hello



## diagia (Oct 21, 2011)

Greeting from South Carolina. I am totally new to making halloween props. Currently am making man eating plants from paper mache and trying to make some dummies for the yard nothing fancy using old costumes and masks but have not quite figured out the best way to make my pvc pipe frame stand up. I have enjoyed searching all the wonderful how to posts. I have the help of my 11 year old and 13 year old. They have had a ball looking at every ones props.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You have minions! Welcome to the forum diagia!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to hear you have some helpers for your haunt.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Howdy, and welcome!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HauntForum. 

Search for keywords "standing zombies" and you should find helpful threads. I believe I have an image in my profile albums that shows an easy to build standing figure.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You'll be a pro Halloween prop builder in no time!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.  

good to see another from SC!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad to see you're putting those kids to work. That's why we had them in the first place isn't it? I use metal stakes in the ground to set my pvc forms on. It holds them really well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

